# Doe, not bred but "bagging" up with clumpy discharge??



## foster farms (Sep 10, 2013)

Ok, so I have owned goats for about 5 years and never ran across anything like this before ( i have been VERY lucky to never had any major issues, knock on wood) I bought a small herd of 5 registered nigerian dwarf does back in june. The previous owner said that all of them were open to breed.  This evening as I was feeding everyone, I noticed one of the does udders seemed full on one side, So I felt her udder which felt full so I milked her just a tad to see what the problem was. As I was milking her, clumps of white mucus, (like popping a zit, yess I know gross, but it's the only way I can describe it) came squirting out, after I cleared all the white mucus clumps, she started milking a clear fluid from her udder. She was not "supposed" to be bred, but you never know, I was just wondering if anyone has had anything like this before? I know she does not has mastits, as she was dry and has been for almost a year. Or could she just be bred and bagging up? thanks for anyone's advice!


----------



## babsbag (Sep 10, 2013)

They can get mastitis and not be bred or in milk. I hope that is not the case but it sounds like it from your description. If she was bred and in milk she would have colostrum with is very thick, but not clumpy. I would get a California Mastitis Test kit and check her out. Also, take her temp.


----------



## foster farms (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks! I will get on that right away!


----------

